# What algae is this and who eats it?



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I setup my low tech 55G tank about two or three weeks ago and my Dwarf Chain Sword plants seem to be getting some algae on them ... I've attached a picture to show everyone what it looks like and hopefully find out who would eat this.

Btw, this seems to be growing only on the Dwarf Chain Sword at the moment. However, I'm also getting some green spot algae on the glass and some diatom algae on my Crypts and Japanese Cress. I currently have 3 small SAE and 4 Oto Cats as my algae crew, but I'm thinking of getting 2 more Otos soon. I'm following Tom's advice on running a non CO2 tank so every week I dose 1/2 tsp of Seachem Equilibrium, 1/4 tsp of KNO3, and 1/16 tsp of KH2PO4.

If you have any suggestions on what I should be doing, etc, or since I'm new to planted tanks, maybe this amount of algae is simply normal ... just looking for feedback.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

BBA.
I heard SAE could eat rid of them. BUT RARELY.
Turn up co2
Bleach dip or cut infested leaves


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty much like frozenbarb said. I have been battling is pretty hard and finally conquered it. It is said that it likes high phosphate levels (mine were off the charts). LFS guy recommended mollies as well as the usual algae crewmen. After reducing my phosphates, I dosed seachem's excel in addition to upping the CO2 and watched my fertilizing to get rid of it. A 2 minute 19-1 bleach dip and good scrub will also wipe it out. Kill it before is takes hold.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You need good water circulation in a tank to avoid low concentrations of nutrients in areas of heavy plant growth. This seems to apply more to CO2, which I note you don't use, than to other ferts, but it does apply to all of them. I have noticed that that particular type of BBA growth is hard to eliminate on leaf edges. The infected leaves are unlikely to recover well, so just pruning them off is a good practice. You didn't mention how much light you have, but if it is 110 watts or more, and is not raised several inches above the tank, you probably will not be able to avoid algae without CO2 or Excel. That method is for relatively low light tanks. Also, I believe non-CO2 tanks do best with some substrate fertilizing, either from a nutrient rich substrate or from fertilizer tabs.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Dryn said:


> ... It is said that it likes high phosphate levels (mine were off the charts)...


Curious, do you have the link(s) that support this. My 10 gallon anti-algae tank has phosphate levels that are off the charts and have been off the charts since I set the tank up in July 2007 as measured with an accurate fully calibrated phosphate test kit. This does not surprise me given that the tank is overstocked and has a heavy pooping Bristlenose Pleco. Despite this, there is no sign nor has there ever been any sign of Black Beard if you mean this by BBA or even Black Brush Algae if that is what you mean for the 3 months the tank has been in operation.

Also my understanding is that the only two types of algae that my materialize in response to excess nutrients are Hair and String algae as per http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html Neither one of these appeared in my 10 gallon.

I am not necessarily doubting what you are saying but as I am still learning, I am just curious as to the source that contends this. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

See this is where I get lost. According to this source:
http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/2006/03/fuzz-algae.html
The Fuzz/Hair Algea was due to *Nutrient Defincincy.*

Then according to Rex Grigg he says its due to Excess Nutrients:
http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html

Which doesent make sense becuase I've got string algea and havent added my ferts
yet.

Then DYRN says: It is said that it likes high phosphate levels

But at the same time in my tank I got not only the Fuzz algea/Hair but also
the green spot algea on my tank glass which according to Rex Grigg again is
due to Low phosphate. So how can it like High Phosphate if my tank is low on it? 
Doesent make sense...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I doubt that there is an aquarium parameter that isn't seen as the cause of some of the algae by someone. Finding just what "causes" algae is extremely difficult for anyone, and probably beyond most of our abilities. It is much easier to test to see if something will cause algae. (Set up a few identical tanks, then when they are going good and algae free for awhile, add to one or two of them the substance you want to test, and compare that tank or tanks to the others.. No algae when you do this repeatedly means that the substance doesn't cause algae.) The biggest problem most of us would have in doing algae cause testing is the inability to get several identical tanks running with no algae problems. If we could do that so consistently we would likely not be interested in looking for a cause.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> I doubt that there is an aquarium parameter that isn't seen as the cause of some of the algae by someone. Finding just what "causes" algae is extremely difficult for anyone, and probably beyond most of our abilities. It is much easier to test to see if something will cause algae. (Set up a few identical tanks, then when they are going good and algae free for awhile, add to one or two of them the substance you want to test, and compare that tank or tanks to the others.. No algae when you do this repeatedly means that the substance doesn't cause algae.) The biggest problem most of us would have in doing algae cause testing is the inability to get several identical tanks running with no algae problems. If we could do that so consistently we would likely not be interested in looking for a cause.


That doesent make any sense Hoppy. People know what causes algea, many hobbiest
have done tests with tanks containting algea due to such a high demand topic. But what Im saying
is whats documented on both sites is two different statements. How can that be?
Truthfully I'm not gonna believe Rex's statement that hair algea is due to Excess nutrients,
when I havent even got to that point of adding my ferts yet. I beleive fuzz and hair algea are more due to Nutrient Deffiency's, as the plant has not the right ammount of nutrients absorbed so it gets dumped back into the aquairum causing the algea due to leave weakness.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Unfortunately what Hoppy is saying makes absolute sense. There is in fact no THEORY OF ALGAE, there are a lot of hypothesis but no theory. About the only good rundown of available studies is in the Walstad book. This lack of a Theory is why there is such a difference of opinion. Anyone may be right. It is an open game.

The cost of running legitimate experiments is expensive, extremely so, and this Hobby does not generate the money that other fields do. We normally depend upon hobbyests and related studies done for other purposes.

You are correct in your observation that Algae concerns are probably the number one problem that we all face in this hobby. If answers ever do show up it will probably come from this NET and a lot of Hobbyests sharing information. The reason that it is such a major problem is that no one knows.

One of my favorite quotes attributed to Satchel Paige is not the one everyone knows ("Don't look back. Somebody may be gaining.") is "It ain't what you know that gets you into trouble. It's what you think you know, that just ain't so."


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

^ Sorry You both dont what your talking about lol

I think I would beleive my source as to hes been doing this hobby for over 15 years and has found many ways of getting rid of algea wheither you believe it or not and didnt cost a penny.
These hobbiest do this for a living, and found many ways to deplete algea.
What I'm pointing out is that Algea Fuzz/Hair is caused by Lack of nutrients not Excess nor high phosphate levels.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I am not impressed by 15 years. I have been around this Hobby for more than 55 and do not pretend to know much.

Do you really believe that, if there were, indeed, answers to the algae questions that everyone would be having all the problems with algae?

Lots of people would be falling all over themselves to help others out if they knew the answers for sure. As it is a lot of, well meaning folk, who think they know tell others about "their solution" anyway. There are a lot of possibilities and probably one of them is correct but we don't know which one yet.

I am not sure about free but I will say that there are a lot of methods that will get rid of various algae but no surefire methods for preventing it. If your friend has an answer , he will probably get rich. The world awaits.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think I am on the verge of finding that perfect method for avoiding algae. As soon as it proves out, I will start working on my idea for turning lead into gold.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoppy, that was great! I have not laughed so hard in a long time.


----------

